# Non GSD (Pit Bull Terrier) rescue for south region



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I am looking for a Pitt Bull Terrier rescue orginization in the North Carolina (or surrounding area), that is accepting dogs.

There is a man at the park I walk at, who has a beautiful Pit Bull Terrier/Mastiff, it is absolutely beautiful, well mannered and needs a home. 

The owners apartment complex changed ownership, and they won't accept this type of breed
















The owners first choice is to keep Snoopy, and he has apartment/house shopped, with no success (and his budget is around $600-$700 a month). The man is in his late 40's, early 50's. He seems like a real good guy, he walks Snoopy a few times a day, miles at a time. He is very saddened by this (I will continue and try and look for places to live for him as well.

The dogs name is Snoopy, he is not neutered, he is not sure of how he is with indoor cats (he will give chase to outdoor cats if he sees (displays this behavior on leash-try to go after. 

He is 104 lbs, he is current on all shots and heartworm preventative (from what owner states).

His head is the size of a basketball, it is humungeous. 

He gets along well with other dogs from what I have seen. When Jasper is with him, Snoopy flayls and runs, he is so excited to see and play.

Snoopy is not crated, so I don't know how he would do in a crate.

I don't have pics of him, however he is beautiful and built like a tank.

If I wasn't committed to getting my pup this week, I would consider it (we also have a dog limit in our stupid sub-division.

Thanks for reading


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I would go to http://www.pitbull-chat.
It is a national Pit board like this. 
They have a rescue section.

Paula


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

What part of North Carolina is he in? I'm at the Legends of Preston in Morrisville, NC and we have bully breeds, shepherds, etc... No one minds. The apartments are pretty reasonable in pricing as well - close to what he is paying. If he lives near here, maybe he could move to a new place and keep Snoopy. This is so sad to hear. You know, if he still has x number of months on his lease he should be legally able to keep his dog until renewal comes up. After all, he signed a lease when they were allowed. They just may not be able to renew his lease if he keeps his dog. How many months does he have left? Has the new owner met his dog? It might be a good idea to have a non-profit group visit with the new owner to help educate him/her.
Robert


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Robert, 

I am in Huntersville, I believe he is in either Cornelius or Huntersville, we both walk our dogs at the same park (Jetton).

I would happy to give you my cell number, and I can then hook you up with him







or be the go between.

Whatever I can do to keep the dog with him, or get him a new home, whatever it takes.

Thanks


----------

